# The Amateurs by  John Niven.



## Midnight (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

just read this book and thought I would let you know what I thought of it.

The story is a normal bloke gets hit on the side of the head with a golf ball , he wakes up and has a almost perfect swing.


I found this book very funny , there was times when I just laughed out load and can also say that the main person swears more than me.

If you want a book that will teach you about the noble game of golf,how to get a better swing and improve as a player. Then do not bother with this book.

However if you want to read a book that will make you laugh and a book that will ensure you always carry a spare glove ( the people who have read it will know what I mean.) Then this book is for you.

It will not appeal to everyone , but it will to most.

Cheers

Midnight....


----------

